# Blazer Bash Recap.



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok I don't feel like posting it but some one needs to.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks ABM for stepping up..........missed Gym Rat.........CFFI has a very pretty daughter.............Wanker took the autographed basketball.........Howie needed some sleep...............Hap was left alone to fend off the nasty posters............Blazers lost........but it was exciting to watch the five or six comeback attempts.........Damon and Rube played great..............stay tuned for more from people who aren't on medication.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> Thanks ABM for stepping up..........missed Gym Rat.........CFFI has a very pretty daughter.............Wanker took the autographed basketball.........Howie needed some sleep...............Hap was left alone to fend off the nasty posters............Blazers lost........but it was exciting to watch the five or six comeback attempts.........Damon and Rube played great..............stay tuned for more from people who aren't on medication.


At least Howie seemed to have gotten more sleep than he appeared to have gotten at the time of that Picture Hap likes to post.:laugh: 

The Blazers didn't seem to be in the game very much, except for one stretch, which also happened to coincide with bfan1 coming up to see us.

I really enjoyed seeing everyone, some for the first time, some not.

Thanks everyone, and an especially big thanks to Gym Rat (even if she couldn't make it to the Bash), ABM, Gramps and Mary From blazers.com!

Maybe more and some photos later.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok Ok...

Even though my participation was limited I will say that I am SO glad I stopped in to say hello. I got to meet CFFI and her daughter "SFFI" (I'm guessing at that). I "re-met" Schilly, Gambitnut, TraderBob & Ed O. Now I know what Ed O. is saying in that avatar (don't even try, I'm sworn to secrecy). 

ABM-I was glad to see you found your razor! 

Howie, Wanker & Mrs. Wanker, Sodapopinski, T-Long, Red Hot & Rollin, Grandpa Blaze were there. I know there were others but I just wasn't there long enough to remember everyone. SORRY!

There were unconfirmed mixum sightings as well. 

Next year, I am getting tix and joining in all the fun. It was hard to have to leave after only a few minutes. 

Too bad the Blazers lost again. I know they are sick of hearing it but the effort was great. 

Hey, who took my Rasheed Wallace bobblehead?:upset:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> Hey, who took my Rasheed Wallace bobblehead?:upset:


I ended up with the Zach Randolph and Dale Davis bobbleheads... if you squint and/or make their heads bobble real fast, they look a little like Rasheed.

It was good being able to see so many people tonight, both being able to meet and "re-meet" people that I've been able to previosly converse with and/or ruthlessly oppress as a nazi moderator.

I didn't take a scientific poll, but I was surprised how many people I talked to tonight aren't that optimistic about the team's chances the next couple of years... the amount of flak that mixum and some others take seemed to indicate to me that I was one of the few here who was thinking that way, but it appears there's more out there than I thought.

Which makes the turnout tonight all the more impressive: we were willing to gather to get together and watch our Blazers even if we knew at some level they were doomed to fail (if not tonight, eventually... but probably tonight  ).

Too much driving today. Sorry for a particularly rambling post.

Thanks to Gym Rat for pulling this all together (sorry we missed you!) and to ABM and the others for making it smoove.

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

It was good to see some of you guys again. Talk some shop. I wish I could have come up to the suite but duty calls


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> It was good to see some of you guys again. Talk some shop. I wish I could have come up to the suite but duty calls


What happened to your guy's game recaps!

:upset:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> I didn't take a scientific poll, but I was surprised how many people I talked to tonight aren't that optimistic about the team's chances the next couple of years... the amount of flak that mixum and some others take seemed to indicate to me that I was one of the few here who was thinking that way, but it appears there's more out there than I thought.
> 
> Ed O.


Well, perhaps it's useful to think about there being optimism, pessimism, and mixumism? :grinning:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

game recaps? 

Like this one? http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_11273.shtml

:grinning:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

It was just GREAT meeting so many of you for the first time. I had a fun time.

I am glad that we could gather and have fun talking, playing, etc. without certainty that the team would (or ever will) win.

I especially loved the brief encounter I had with mixum (DF). My blood pressure thanks you!!!

I would do this at least ONCE per year - and would even consider gathering a couple of other times.

Sorry that so many WERENT able to join in the fun. YOU were missed.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

First of all thank you Gym Rat for organizing the Blazer Bash III, and coordinating it. :worship: And thanks to ABM for picking up and organizing the prizes we got, and the Blazers/ESPN for supplying them. :greatjob: Thank you Mary :wave: And of course Grandpa Blaze for his quick calculating mind/computer in determining who won the prizes. :usa:


I enjoyed the bash once again after having gone last year, it was nice to re-meet several of our posters here, and to meet some posters I had not met before. :ghug: Its always nice to meet them in person, and to put a face and personality to the words we type so much around here. I enjoyed talking to them and getting to know them better. Thanks for coming. :gossip:


The game was competitive :boxing: , we were in it, we simply lacked depth and big men. We made runs at them, but just could not quite catch up. It was good to see the crowd was into the game. It really hurts to see us keep loosing, but its nice to see the Blazer faithful still cheering them on. :basket:

Go Blazers :gopray:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

It was a nice time and I was able to rid my home of the curse of the Billy Ray picture. The game had some moments but overall wasn't that exciting (Red Hot & Rollin, SodaPopinski, and myself watched an excellent example of the nods in the box next to us, could have been the alcohol and not the game). What I really like about these are that you are reminded that although posting styles and opinions may clash from time to time, this little group we have here is actually a bunch of pretty good people who seemed to enjoy each others company when face to face. The mood was light and upbeat.

Some observations: Wanker keeps a close eye on Mrs. Wanker whenever Blaze is in the area.  

The Blazer dancers posters disappear when no one is watching.

CFFI is such a Sabonis fan she predicted him for highs in several game contests, and she is delightful, her and the Wankers are some of Idaho's best exports.

Soda, I enjoyed your takes on players and the game, thanks. And thanks to all who put this together!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

During the singing of the National Anthem there was a rumor that the Blazers might be looking to extend Cheeks again, but luckily the poor little girl who apparently forgot the melody, did in fact remember the words....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> game recaps?
> 
> Like this one? http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_11273.shtml
> ...


Thanks Nate,I knew you wouldn't let the boys and girls down!

:yes:


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

I only got to drop by and say hi and shake a few hands at Cucina but it was nice to meet some of the legends of the board.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

It was fun. Thanks for organizing this again, GymRat. Good to finally put faces with the names.

Great to chat with RHR, RG, Ed_O, TraderBob, CFFI, CFFI's daughter, bfan1, Schilly, Gramps, etc.

All around, couldn't have asked for anything better (except maybe a Blazer victory).

Thanks to everyone who contributed and made it out.

-Pop


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Is this you guys? This was solid black at first, I did what I could to lighten it up. I couldn't quite tell from where I was if this was the right box! I sure can't wait to get a better camera!

OK-I give up, try going here:
LINK


----------



## blazerfan55 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Last Night's Game*

I still share some optimism with the Blazers, and I am encouraged in some of the things I saw last night. I am just hoping that this team starts to turn the corner, cause at some point, the effort has to yield some results.

Ok, we played stinky in the second quarter but we hung around with the Wolves all game, and just couldn't get over the hump. I like the future with Miles, Outlaw, Telfair and the potential with Ha. I just think we need to be realistic in that things aren't going to improve immediately. 

I am kind of new to the whole forum thing, but looking forward to sharing more thoughts and ideas with the group. I am a good friend of the Obiwan guy, and he tells me this group knows hoops, and so far from what I have read, I like what I have read. Let's keep the hope and faith, cause the Trail Blazers will return to glory soon enough.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> During the singing of the National Anthem there was a rumor that the Blazers might be looking to extend Cheeks again, but luckily the poor little girl who apparently forgot the melody, did in fact remember the words....


I was wondering what people thought of the national anthem. I thought she did a good job, but I might be a bit biased, she's a volunteer at Free Geek!

On Friday, her mom, who is also a volunteer, heard me talking about going to the game, and told me that she was going to sing the national anthem.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> It was a nice time and I was able to rid my home of the curse of the Billy Ray picture. The game had some moments but overall wasn't that exciting (Red Hot & Rollin, SodaPopinski, and myself watched an excellent example of the nods in the box next to us, could have been the alcohol and not the game). What I really like about these are that you are reminded that although posting styles and opinions may clash from time to time, this little group we have here is actually a bunch of pretty good people who seemed to enjoy each others company when face to face. The mood was light and upbeat.
> 
> Some observations: Wanker keeps a close eye on Mrs. Wanker whenever Blaze is in the area.
> ...


Ah, the Billy Ray Bates picture came from you. So, is Kay a member of your family? We were cracking up at getting Kay's personal autograph and wondering who Kay is.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Fun game!*

Although I only really talked with ABM and Gramps, I had a wonderful time! Thanks again for everyone who really put this thing together.. maybe next time the Blazers will actually be able to pull of a victiory. 

And wow! I really enjoyed the box seats, I wouldn't mind sitting up there again. 

Notes from the game... I'm beginning to agree more and more with Pop, Cheeks has to go. His disicions on when to take players out and who to keep in really had me scratching my head. We were down by 15 and got it within 3 both times. Once we started falling again he just watched us fall behind once more. I know we are missing a couple guys, but still, something does not fit.

JMK


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> I was wondering what people thought of the national anthem. I thought she did a good job, but I might be a bit biased, she's a volunteer at Free Geek!
> 
> On Friday, her mom, who is also a volunteer, heard me talking about going to the game, and told me that she was going to sing the national anthem.


Sorry to say, but she barely survived!! I barely recognized the song/tune. I knew she was SUPER nervous when she first started. She was breathing really hard. 

I am proud of her for staying in there and finishing - even under difficult circumstances. Some might have stopped mid song out of embarrassment.

I'm also glad (like Schilly) that Cheeks didn't have to come out and help ensure his contract extension. Whew! That was close!!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to say, but she barely survived!! I barely recognized the song/tune. I knew she was SUPER nervous when she first started. She was breathing really hard.
> ...


I applaud the little girl for having the courage to stand there and sing, but she was TERRIBLE! The Blazers need to make certain these people can sing the song before they allow them to embarrass themselves like that.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Is this you guys? This was solid black at first, I did what I could to lighten it up. I couldn't quite tell from where I was if this was the right box! I sure can't wait to get a better camera!
> 
> OK-I give up, try going here:
> LINK


Link doesnt work.

Did anyone take pictures?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hopefully later today, I'll be posting Gambits pictures that he sent me to post.

So look forward to them people!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I can not figure out what is up with that link or if I try to post that picture. I'll see if somone else can post it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

here's some dude holding a beer.









here's Ed O, the robot.









here are some ants on the ground.









Mrs Schilly with Little Schilly.









Mrs Schilly with Little Schilly, and you can see Big Schilly in Little Schillys eyes. 









Here's Barney.









Here's the Wanker defending Mrs The Wanker from Blaze.









Robot Ed and some guys. (Ed's the one replenishing his gears)









Gordon Lightfoot makes an appearance!









Some dude.









Some dudes:









Blaze trying to steal Gambit's money.









I want to say...bfan?









CFFI and some dude?









Gordon Lightfoot and some dude









CFFI acting like she's interested in what this dude is saying. 8)









Gordon again, hogging the camera









Swag!









Here's Barney again. Is that Tlong?









Jason Quick just found where he placed his hat pin.









CFFI and Gambit









Schilly and some dude 









CFFI and SFFI (I assume)









Schilsters









Wanker and some people.









Barney again (and some dude)









The Robot in the background and 2 dudes









Tlong shows off his magical powers

















some dude again


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Left to right....TraderBob, Ed O., and SodaPopinski


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerProfit and Paxil


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

That is the Mixum imposter on the left (DF). Who reports by the way that someone made off with his Blazer Dancers poster!


----------

